# Carta di Soggiorno



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

What is a carta di soggiorno and how does it differ from a permesso di soggiorno?
:flypig:


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

PauloPievese said:


> What is a carta di soggiorno and how does it differ from a permesso di soggiorno?
> :flypig:


Don't think there is a real difference. Other than one being the "permission" and the other being the piece of paper stating that you have the permission.

Kenzo


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

I was waiting for someone more knowledgeable than me to respond. Kenzo's pretty much right. The only difference I could find is the carta doesn't have an expiration date and makes you a resident and the permesso expires and you're not a resident. Have said that it appears that carta's aren't applied for as often as premesso's. If anyone can further clarify I'd be interested as I'm currently in that process.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

The original discussion (elsewhere) which inspired this question pivoted around the amount of time that you could be absent from Italy (not very much) and still qualify for the CdS. If Kenzo is correct that carta==permesso is this saying that if I leave Italy for a few months I'm endangering my resident status? What/where are the rules for this?
:flypig:


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Paulo. The website (pratomigranti.it) indicates that the carta is revoked after 12 consecutive months of absence.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

panama rick said:


> Paulo. The website (pratomigranti.it) indicates that the carta is revoked after 12 consecutive months of absence.


Could you check that URL and post it again? Thanks.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

How to apply for an EU Long Term Residence Permit (ex Carta di Soggiorno) - Pratomigranti

Paul, this is the exact page.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks to Panama Rick for the link to this information.

I had been confusing the Long Term Residence Permit with the Italian National Visa which I among others have been referring to as a long-term visa.

The deal is this. The residency card is not the residency permit or Permesso di Soggiorno (PdS). One can apply for the card after, among other things, demonstrating language competency and after residing in Italy for 5 years. At that point you can apparently stop renewing the PdS annually.

This is my interpretation of EU Long Term Residence Permit - Pratomigranti
:flypig:

*EU Long Term Residence Permit*
From February 16th 2007, the EU Long Term Residence Permit replaces the residence card (Carta Di Soggiorno) for foreign nationals. It is issued by the local Police Headquarters (Questura) to persons who have been legally resident in Italy for at least 5 years. The EU Permit does not have an expiry date (it is open-ended) and allows the holder, among other things, to: 

enter Italy without a visa;
enter another country within the European Union and reside there for tourism reasons for a period of no longer than 90 days;
apply for maternity benefit;
apply for disability benefit;
work (subject to conversion) in countries who comply with the European Directive 2004/38/CE


----------

